# East German Open 2010



## KJiptner (May 28, 2010)

The East German Open 2010 will take place on August 14-15, 2010 in Dresden, Germany. 

http://cube.hackvalue.de/ego10/

Fakultät Informatik der TU Dresden
Nöthnitzer Str. 46
01187 Dresden 

First competition in Germany that is not near the dutch border  I'm soooo looking forward to this! I invite everyone to join the competition and visit the beautiful city of Dresden.


----------



## Kian (May 28, 2010)

OMG it's 1989 again.


----------



## Bryan (May 28, 2010)

Kian said:


> OMG it's 1989 again.



Actually, the name makes me cringe a bit......


----------



## KJiptner (May 28, 2010)

Yes, the name irritated me as well. (I'm not the organizer) But still it's somewhat funny. Good education Kian.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a trip to East Germany for Charlie!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 29, 2010)

I will try to make it on Sunday


----------



## Raffael (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah!
I've always wanted to visit Dresden, now I have a good reason to do so 
It's great to see all these new competitions in Germany pop up.


----------



## prażeodym (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys ! I going to take part in this competition  so see you in Germany


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 17, 2010)

Yay, then we will maybe see a new Square-1 World record


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay, I will be there for Sunday competing in MBLD, BLD, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5. I can't wait


----------



## prażeodym (Jul 28, 2010)

where are you staying? Do you know some cheap accommodation for some Polish cubers?


----------



## Brunito (Jul 28, 2010)

and for some hungarian cubers


----------



## prażeodym (Jul 29, 2010)

ok , what do you think about this http://www.aohostels.com/en/dresden/ ?


----------



## Brunito (Jul 30, 2010)

hey thats cool i will ask the guys about this hostel  thanks


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 4, 2010)

prażeodym said:


> ok , what do you think about this http://www.aohostels.com/en/dresden/ ?



It seems good! Just booked the 4 of us a room there!  You should come there too! Can't wait for this competition! 

Dresden, baby!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 4, 2010)

don't forget room for 2 persons with bathroom  for me and my lover.


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2010)

"Karsten Vegan jan did two sub 9 on sunday..."

Corny lost his NR single.

Anything else?


----------



## Escher (Aug 16, 2010)

^This, I'm desperate to know if Breandan improved the average or single NR for 3x3... And if Conny got another sub 11 average


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Aug 16, 2010)

Jan had also a 10.83 in the first round. And the Singles were like 8.9x Full Step and 8.61 PLL Skip.

Thomazs had a 9.87 Average in the Finals = European Record.

And there were a lot of sub 10s by the way.


EDIT: I forgot about Breandan . The had a 10.63 Average or something like that?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 16, 2010)

How'd Piotr do at square-1?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 16, 2010)

Piotr Sq-1 will break a new record(s) at European Champs ( he told me last month) so be ready to watch his turning 

Piotr.... sorry I could't go to Dresden my back is really hurting and I must go to a doctor


----------



## SpiderSwede (Aug 16, 2010)

Piotr won square-1 and was second in master magic, and third in pyraminx.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 16, 2010)

IIRC Piotr's average at Sq-1 was 15.xx. And I was third with twice that


----------



## Lord (Aug 16, 2010)

videos of 3x3x3 finals (12 competitors):


part I:






part II:


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 16, 2010)

TMOY said:


> IIRC Piotr's average at Sq-1 was 15.xx. And I was third with twice that




TIMOY, Congratulation, you are scrary me now with your results


----------



## TMOY (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Maria, but I don't consider an average of 30.xx as a good result for me anymore (OTOH the first two places were out of reach anyway so no regrets).
Sorry that you couldn't come, I hope to see you again in comps soon.


----------



## beingforitself (Aug 16, 2010)

It says on WCA that there was a 108 year old man who competed in the East German Open (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php).

Can someone confirm whether this is accurate, or just a typo?


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Aug 16, 2010)

Of course it's a typo. 

I think he was 18  So just a 0 to much


----------



## Weston (Aug 16, 2010)

:fp Oh my god. I could have gone to this comp. Ive been in Warsaw for the past week. I even have my good cubes with me.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 17, 2010)

Fabian Auroux said:


> Of course it's a typo.
> 
> I think he was 18  So just a 0 to much



His birthdate is listed as xx/xx/1902 in the results spreadsheet, that's what is used to calculate the age.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 17, 2010)

I defnitely didn't see anybody that old competing  The correct birthdate is probably 1992.


----------



## Lord (Aug 17, 2010)

yes, it's 1992. no old cubers at ego2010.


----------



## prażeodym (Aug 19, 2010)

It was very nice competition for me, I broke many records, but I did'n broke anything in square-1  The entrance was very expensive, in Poland the highest enterance is about 3-4 euro for hole, and it was 7 euro per day 





that was my nice solve on square-1 
here you have some photos made by Rafał Studnicki
http://picasaweb.google.com/studzien/Drezno130816082010?authkey=Gv1sRgCOTg58S44eXrUQ#


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 19, 2010)

prażeodym said:


> The entrance was very expensive, in Poland the highest enterance is about 3-4 euro for hole, and it was 7 euro per day




*That's why I love Poland*


----------



## Lord (Aug 19, 2010)

for germany, 7eur is quite normal.
it was just enough to cover our expenses (room, food, drinks, material, gas).


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 19, 2010)

Lord said:


> for germany, 7eur is quite normal.
> it was just enough to cover our expenses (room, *food*, drinks, material, gas).



Best food ever! 

And I agree, 7 euros for a quality competition like this is good.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 23, 2010)

Well why are the results now showing on official WCA homepage though they are there within.


----------

